
Iranian lawyer who defended women’s right to remove hijab gets 38 years - ccnafr
https://womenintheworld.com/2019/03/11/iranian-lawyer-who-defended-womens-right-to-remove-hijab-gets-38-years-148-lashes/
======
boznz
I don't think there is any other way to spin this story.

What a shitty fucked up country to live in. I hope people remember things like
this next time they vote away another privacy or right to their government.

~~~
stunt
They didn’t vote for it! In a very short and unfair summary: They had
revolution 40yrs ago. They took down Shah (who was actually very liberal and
was modernizing the country) to replace kingdom system with democracy! A
revolution that was supported by west by the way and was promising democracy
and freedom. But when they took power, everywhere has changed. Basically they
lied about revolution’s agenda to people.

There are some conspiracy theories suggesting that CIA did it to destabilize
the country because Shah(who happen to be US allied) had a lot of influence on
Oil industry and Iran was buying a lot of assets, and stocks around the world.

------
chrisbennet
_”Sotoudeh was ultimately charged with seven crimes and given the maximum
sentence for all of them. Five additional years were added from a 2016 case in
which she was convicted in absentia.”_

Does this mean she was out of the country?

------
bellerose
Wow, she is 55 years old and will be 93 when completing the sentence. I would
prefer a noose for myself instead of that outcome.

~~~
dogma1138
There is good enough chance for a revolution until then.

However Iranian prisons are well different, guards are allowed to rape inmates
so maybe yeah....

Fun read: [http://www.ihrr.org/ihrr_article/violence-en_sexual-
torture-...](http://www.ihrr.org/ihrr_article/violence-en_sexual-torture-of-
women-political-prisoners-in-the-islamic-republic-of-iran/)

